# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  "I didn't know I was pregnant!" stories

## juroara

today on some ER show, I saw a woman give birth.

the story however starts out complaining that her stomach and her back hurt so much that she could barely move. the lay on her the stretcher, and she MOOOAAANNNNSS!

theres a look of panic in the doctors eyes, and the next thing you know they are running with her, screaming, taking her some place. I'm kinda freaking out, because for the entire episode the doctors never ran with someone on the stretcher, even if blood was squirting out of their head.

with more frantic commands from doctor to doctor, they spread her legs open, AND OUT POPS A BABY! *hello, welcome to the world!*

the lady was overweight, but did not a have a typical 'balloon' belly though. she. did. not. know. she. was. pregnant. at least according to here, there were no typical signs. the baby never kicked or anything. she has two kids, so she claims this pregnancy was nothing like the other two.

she didn't seem upset about her new baby! but certainly there was a look of unexpected surprise on her face "ohh... a baby! hi"

remember that ladies the next time you have a belly ache

 ::banana:: 

I started to read more stories online. in some instances the pregnant woman will still have regular monthly periods, or rather as the doctors explain, blood spotting. while doctors say this is very rare, I can understand any womans shock. I mean, we use our bodies to know if we think we might be pregnant. you see something that looks like menstruation, its only natural you would think : you had a flu : you craved one too many sweets and gained weight : you're not pregnant.

http://www.medlaunches.com/miracles/...nancy_unti.php

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/ate/pregn...th/205154.html

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,226983,00.html

this story is more tragic
http://www.theoaklandpress.com/stori...40519055.shtml

fascinating. be ready for anything! have no fear!

remember ladies, no matter how freaked out you are if a baby pops out of you - don't freak out like this teen above you. its a human being and it is murder if you try to flush it down the toilet. and I've read at least two freaked out teenagers who killed their suddenly new born doing so =/ le sigh

I can see both medical reasons why, and mental *denial* reasons as well.

----------


## Universal Mind

I didn't know I was pregnant.  That is because I wasn't.

----------


## Minervas Phoenix

Look at you. Carrying your youtube videos around. You are pregnant.

----------


## ClouD

> Look at you. Carrying your youtube videos around. You are pregnant.



ROFL

----------


## NonDualistic

> ROFL



Ditto...and double ditto ::D:

----------

